# Are there any green africans



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

Just a rookie question, is there any green africans?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

yes, look at victorians, there are lots of them with green in them, not all green, but a good bit, ruby greens and flamebacks off the top of my head


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Male Corematodus taeniatus from Lake Malawi are green.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What do you want it to go in with? What sized tank?


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a 55 gal(standard size), I'm looking to stock different colors. I know with my tank my options are limited.

Any suggetions?


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" males are green.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

do you want all male haps peacocks? if so i would say

yellow- benga peacock
red - ruby red peacock
orange- flametail peacock
green- Haplochromis sp. "Flameback" (look under victorians)
silver- placidochromis electra
dark dark blue - C. trewavasae


----------



## Fisherman727 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello gr8Fan,

If you are keeping Malawi Peacocks and Haps, you might want to consider the Otopharynx Tetrastigma. I has irridescent green with red on fins on mottled on the body as well. It is a "not-so-common" hap with unusual coloring.

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion all.

Hey for some reason I can't find the profile about Otopharynx Tetrastigma, maybe its under a different name?

Any help would be great.


----------



## Fisherman727 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello,

As I had mentioned, Otopharynx Tetrastigma is not commonly available. If you "google" the name, it will show several sites with pictures of the fish.

Also, if you access to the book titled "Malawi Cichlids in their Natural Environment" by Ad Konings (both the 3rd and 4th editions) you will find pictures and information about this fish in its natural environment in Lake Malawi.

Good Luck....


----------



## caseyof99 (Aug 5, 2009)

what about livingstoni or venustus? You might have to get a bigger tank in a year or so tho


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

> what about livingstoni or venustus? You might have to get a bigger tank in a year or so tho


buy the tank first then the fish


----------



## caseyof99 (Aug 5, 2009)

No way! the fish give you the incentive to get the bigger tank. you stick with smaller cichlids theres no need to get a bigger tank. worked for me. :lol: Got a couple years til you need to upgrade with these guys anyway


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" males and they are sort of green. But you won't find a really green cichlid.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

kbuntu said:


> I have a Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" males and they are sort of green. But you won't find a really green cichlid.


The male Corematodus taeniatus is really a very green fish. They are very uncommon in the hobby even though they're relatively common in the lake. Its just something about their feeding habits that turn hobbyists off. :lol:


----------

